# Cornish Hens



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Question, our grocery store usually has cornish hens on a pretty good sale...not enough that I'd buy them for everyday, but I thought Anna might like one once in a while.

Currently, she's eating about 1.5 C Blue Buff fish and sweet potato kibble mixed with either tripe/yogurt in the morning then at night a raw chicken quarter and about a half cup kibble (via squirrel dude). 

Would you give a whole hen or a half? And if I did that, would you think I should keep the rest of her feeding amounts the same minus the kibble at night? 

She's currently 8 mo, 55-ish lbs (haven't had her weighed in a month so she may be closer to 58lbs) and about 21-22" tall. Any suggestions? Also, would you thaw it out or feed it frozen?


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

How much do the hens weigh on average? 

I would feed it mostly thawed unless she is a gulper or you want it to last longer. I feed one dog thawed and one dog frozen due to gulping. When I feed pigs feet as a treat I feed it to both dogs frozen to make it last as long as possible.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Hmmm..not sure, I guess maybe 2-3 lbs? They're the little chickens usually sold in packs of two.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

How good of a price are you getting them for?

Cornish game hens are nothing more than mini-chickens:



> Quote:
> 
> One food historian credits chicken mogul Donald John Tyson for creating the Rock Cornish game hen by cross-breeding White Rock hens and Cornish hens in 1965. His intent was alledgedly to create a specialty item at a higher price to appeal to a fast-growing contingent of consumers referred to in our contemporary times as foodies.
> 
> ...


http://homecooking.about.com/od/foodhistory/a/cornhenhistory.htm

So if you can get them for less per lb than thighs or quarters or a whole fryer, then you might as well. (Or, I guess, if you think your dog would enjoy the novelty of a whole little "animal"). But don't bother buying them if the cost is more than regular chicken. There's nothing exotic about them. 

It's just plain ole chicken from Tyson Farms...


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

If they are 2-3# and your dog is 55# I wouldn't feed a whole one in one sitting. I would feel comfortable with about 1.5# ( and some would feel like that might be pushing it ) in one feeding which would probably be closer to 1/2 a bird.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Cool! Thanks!


----------

